# Crate size



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Ok, I know the crate topic has gone round and round but I have a small question...

As a first time puppy/doggie owner I made the age old mistake of only seeing my tinee tiny little 7 week old puppy and not thinking of how quickly he would grow 
We got him a small crate which fits his bed in, and then a small pen, his crate is left open and he can walk out to wee/poo in the pen.
Problem is now he can easily scale the pen with a single leap  
Vincent has been dry all night for many weeks now.

A small arguement broke out between me and my boyfriend about the best way forward...
He thinking that we should keep it as it is (he is very reluctant to spend any money) and make a small brarricade with chairs to stop him jumping out. This was tried last night and it was successful. Vincent was good and didn't attempt escape.

I think we should ditch the pen idea and get an extra large crate so he has his 'bedroom' accessable all the time. I would put his bed in one end and line the rest with newspaper and puppy pads (and with the weather cooling I was going to make a nice blanket for him out of an old fleece jacket).

Problem is, Vincent has never been keen on the crate during the day. He would much rather nap in the front room while we are there, we tried to move him into his crate whenever this happened he just came straight back into the front room again or howled the house down! In the end just bought a nice big bed for the front room.
I think as he exits the puppy phase and wants to be more independent (it's around 16 weeks right?) he'll want his own space more and so I think by getting him a big crate he'll be happier!

Arrrr someone help! I am torn between which is best  We both know that he will outgrown his current crate in about 1-2 months... so we don't even know if we'll keep him crate trained or not!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I am with you Ruth on this one. I think it is the most reassuring way you can leave him and you know he will be safe. We have had Scuffy one week now and he only goes in his crate at night as like Vincent, he wines madly if put in during the day and prefers to sleep wherever we are. However, I need to start leaving him for 1 hour from today (either out on a walk with friends or chores upstairs) and am planning to use the crate which is 36" so big enough for both bed and pad. We got the excellent one recommended by Jukee Doodles at Dogs Health, although got slightly cheaper at Amazon for approx £28 (cheaper postage too!). Good luck with the blanket - lovely idea!


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Hi Ruth, I'm with you on the large crate idea. I have just had two 36" crates delivered one for the lounge and one for the bedroom. You could try the crate in the lounge so puppy doesn't feel cut off from you when in there and with room for a pee pad if he needs to go which may reduce his anxiety. Crates are cheaper than new carpets or furniture! Good luck I will be starting my "puppy journey" on 18 Nov. 15 years since I had two jack russell litter mates so it will be a bit of a culture shock.


----------



## Casper (Jul 16, 2011)

Cookie is just over 10 weeks now, we have a large crate with his bed in. He did have newspaper in one half however I took that out last night and put some vet bed down with his bed on top as he has been dry at nights for over two weeks and all he does with the newspaper is shred it!!. He goes in his crate if I go out or go upstairs etc, during the day he sleeps either in the sitting room or he'll take himself off into his crate. I find it works really well and he seems to be getting into a routine.


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

I think you need to decide on whether you are going to use the crate for much longer as its not worth buying a larger one if it isn't going to be used for long. Luna has a 36" crate in the bathroom and this is where we leave her when we are out, with a stairgate on the door. Like Vincent, she doesn't ever sleep there in the day, she sleeps wherever we are, on her rug, on the doormat, by our feet. But she puts herself to bed in the crate when she knows it's bedtime. So the 16 wk independence thing never happened with her!! Is there a room like this you can safely leave him in, with just his bed? He'll only get bigger and bigger so the playpen won't last that much longer.. It is a difficult decision. Good luck!


----------



## tracy weston (Sep 20, 2011)

We have been using a medium size crate since we have had Ozzy (sorry dont know the measurements as it was loaned to us) and he sleeps in there on a night time and when we go out. I am going to start leaiving him in the kitchen with a stairgate this week however when we go out with his crate left open (its locked usually). I did have a puppy liner in there at first but he as been dry for a few weeks so dont anymore.
I think a bigger crate will be the best idea as he will have somewhere to go to have quiet time when he wants, and somewhere to feel safe. Ozzy only sleeps were we are but sometimes he will go there if he knows its his bed time. 
Hope this helps. Also my partners mums dogs have always had a crate, up until there biggest dog literally could not fit in it anymore. And apparently he was very disappointed when it was taken away.


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

I really want to train him to know it's bedtime as we've hit a blip - he was so good to begin with so I kinda iknew this was going to happen!
I'd love him to just walk into the crate and snuggle down ready for us to close the door.

My boyfriends idea backfired last night - Vincent managed to get out of the barricade again  I think a large crate is to be bought! Looking on Amazon, some pretty cheap ones there


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

After talking to my boyfriend I just ordered a 42 inch crate on Amazon 
I know it'll be huge but the rate Vincent is growing I am sure he'll fill it soon 

Thanks for all your advice and help! I WON THE BATTLE!!! bwahahahaha


----------

